# Still Learning



## Mark. (Oct 3, 2018)

I have these two bowl's that can't be shown as completed projects. My turning skills will not hold a light to the other turners on Wood Barter. I am only showing these in order to gather any advice on the turning process and the finishing as well. I have days that I can't get on this sight because I am the main care taker for my Mom, who is 86 now. That may be the reason I can't reply to Your advice as soon as I would like. Thanks for Your time

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kweinert (Oct 3, 2018)

They look pretty good to me.

What is it that you don't like about them? Are you referring to design, finish, something else?

It's easier to give good advice when we know what you are not satisfied with.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Oct 3, 2018)

Mark, as Albert said, they look good to me. Everyone here started at the same place, not knowing what we're doing and practicing. Don't be afraid to show your work, there is nothing to be ashamed of. As long as you keep going you will improve. I think those bowls are mighty fine! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kweinert (Oct 3, 2018)

Tony said:


> Mark, as *Albert* said,



Did someone forget to tell me my name changed? I hate it when that happens. :)

And Mark, some of us still don't really know what we're doing. Stuff can turn out well in spite of that - believe me, I have plenty of examples here. Once you have the basics down it's a matter of refinement and practice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 3, 2018)

Mark, nothing wrong on those two. Later when you've gotten some more experience, you will be changing and evolving the styles of your bowls from the ones you first turned. That's just the way it works as you get better. 

Welcome to the turning world. 

I just noticed where you are from. It's like BuckSnort in Tennessee. No one could come up with a good name for the area until someone heard the a deer snorting. You guys must have found a frog with a pretty big eye to get that name. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (Oct 3, 2018)

kweinert said:


> Did someone forget to tell me my name changed? I hate it when that happens. :)
> 
> And Mark, some of us still don't really know what we're doing. Stuff can turn out well in spite of that - believe me, I have plenty of examples here. Once you have the basics down it's a matter of refinement and practice.



Dang it, sorry Ken brain fart!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 3, 2018)

The finish looks nice on both, but seeing the inside & bottom might help with a better critique. Regardless of any critique, nice job on both of these bowls.

'Generally speaking' bowls with thinner walls and flowing curves are more inviting to be picked up & touched. Wood turned boxes ,on the other hand, will often have flat bottoms. Consider adding a contrasting lid to the lighter colored bowl to see if that helps any.

What wood are these made from (darker one looks like Walnut but unsure about the other one), and what finish did you use on these?

-Karl

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Texasstate (Oct 3, 2018)

Look good to me


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 3, 2018)

I like them as well. I'm fairly new to turning and they look better than any of the bowls I have turned. Good job. As everyone has said, we all start somewhere and your designs and all will change. I'm still trying to get used to turning a thin wall on mine. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Mark. (Oct 3, 2018)

It may be I am dissatisfied with the design. I am open for any suggestions. One problem I have is I never can get the flawless look, or near flawless. What I see while looking at some of the work my fellow turners on this sight produce, I see what I want mine to be. It may be the tools I use. Scrapers are most all I use. Am I being to hard on myself?


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 3, 2018)

@Mark. The biggest advice I received on my beginning bowls was shape. I was told that most people tend to turn first bowls with straight sides, and yes my first bowls were similar to yours. As I listened to the advise of people here and in other venues my shape/style has evolved and is still evolving. It is a continuous process and I am still learning. 

Keep turning and learning.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 3, 2018)

Mark. said:


> It may be I am dissatisfied with the design. I am open for any suggestions. One problem I have is I never can get the flawless look, or near flawless. What I see while looking at some of the work my fellow turners on this sight produce, I see what I want mine to be. It may be the tools I use. Scrapers are most all I use. Am I being to hard on myself?



Yes, you are being too hard on yourself. I've been woodworking for most of my life and I have yet to produce a flawless piece. We always see the mistakes in our own work, others, especially non-woodworkers, rarely do. Show those bowls to a friend or relative and they'll be amazed you made them. Just keep your mouth shut and let them compliment you, don't point out the mistakes! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Oct 3, 2018)

Nicely done!

Design is a personal subject, so to some degree, you’ll have to find your own path. For utility bowls, I tend to like the base diameter at ~1/3 the rim diameter... sometimes a little smaller. Occasionally, I like to make bowls without a flat base... that rocker bottom style can be fun.

For artsy fartsy stuff, even smaller base diameters appeal to me. That smaller base gives a visual lift to the bowl/vessel which is something I like.

Your finish looks fantastic... that’s something I’m still working on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 3, 2018)

Great finish on the bowls!
Being critical of what you’ve done is the first part of learning this turning stuff. _All _of us started with straightish sided bowls— then progressed to the rounder, more aesthetic sides/shapes. All it takes is time (and wood) and learning what your tools can do.
Keep’em coming!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mark. (Oct 4, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mark, nothing wrong on those two. Later when you've gotten some more experience, you will be changing and evolving the styles of your bowls from the ones you first turned. That's just the way it works as you get better.
> 
> Welcome to the turning worl
> I just noticed where you are from. It's like BuckSnort in Tennessee. No one could come up with a good name for the area until someone heard the a deer snorting. You guys must have found a frog with a pretty big eye to get that name. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Its a story for sure the way Frog Eye got its name. It was from a cerimac frog. While Proabisiton was going on times were hard to say the lest. A small store had that Frog sitting in the front window. It had a light in it & if the Feds had been spotted the keeper of that store would turn the light on. Before going to the whiskey stills the went by the store to see what that Frogs Eye looked like. If the light was on the eye would be glowing. So the moon shiners would say, we best go & see what the Frog's Eye looks like

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 4, 2018)

Mark. said:


> Its a story for sure the way Frog Eye got its name. It was from a cerimac frog. While Proabisiton was going on times were hard to say the lest. A small store had that Frog sitting in the front window. It had a light in it & if the Feds had been spotted the keeper of that store would turn the light on. Before going to the whiskey stills the went by the store to see what that Frogs Eye looked like. If the light was on the eye would be glowing. So the moon shiners would say, we best go & see what the Frog's Eye looks like




Mark, I knew there had to be a good story to the name. Thanks for sharing it. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 5, 2018)

Hey mods, Mark sounds like he's looking for a turning info. I pretty much did a tutorial on another site for Karda, a member here, that is from beginning to end. It's pretty much on how to achieve an Ogee shape. If I can copy and past it here, where should I put it? No snide remarks, folks....... Just a forum name would be great. Thanks in advance........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Hey mods, Mark sounds like he's looking for a turning info. I pretty much did a tutorial on another site for Karda, a member here, that is from beginning to end. It's pretty much on how to achieve an Ogee shape. If I can copy and past it here, where should I put it? No snide remarks, folks....... Just a forum name would be great. Thanks in advance........... Jerry (in Tucson)



I see no problem with that Jerry, I would like to see it also. Please put it in The Classroom Forum. Thanks, Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 5, 2018)

Tony said:


> I see no problem with that Jerry, I would like to see it also. Please put it in The Classroom Forum. Thanks, Tony


Ok, I'll try to do it tomorrow. ........Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark. (Oct 6, 2018)

David Hill said:


> Great finish on the bowls!
> Being critical of what you’ve done is the first part of learning this turning stuff. _All _of us started with straightish sided bowls— then progressed to the rounder, more aesthetic sides/shapes. All it takes is time (and wood) and learning what your tools can do.
> Keep’em coming!


The wood, I have plenty of. As for the time, if there is one thing I have learned through life is, as humans in life, we tend to make time if it is what we want. When I say I don't have time, most likely that translates to I really don't want to do it anyway

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mark. (Oct 6, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> Design is a personal subject, so to some degree, you’ll have to find your own path. For utility bowls, I tend to like the base diameter at ~1/3 the rim diameter... sometimes a little smaller. Occasionally, I like to make bowls without a flat base... that rocker bottom style can be fun.
> 
> ...


Great advice, one finding there on path. Guess I have always been a bit lazy. By that I mean, let someone else blaze the trail, then follow it, much less work, but the end result is, You always see where you are going, & not where you could have gone

Reactions: Like 1


----------

